# Tweezer recommendations on a budget?



## LancsRick (20 Jul 2012)

As long and thin as possible really! I'm after some tweezers but don't want to spend daft money - some of the prices take the mick.

Most of my tools are scavenged medical instruments, but unfortunately I haven't been able to get any fine tweezers!

Cheers.


----------



## johnski (20 Jul 2012)

You can get a pair of 27cm curved tweezers for about £3.50 from Hong Kong on ebay mate.


----------



## wazuck (21 Jul 2012)

Those tweezers are horrible. I keep meaning to upgrade mine. They arnt exactly fine. There is a fine tip set on there somewhere that is around £13 for curved and straight. So £6.50 each. Yeah it's more than the normal HK ones but they do look a lot nicer. I'll dig up the link when I have time.


----------



## JenCliBee (21 Jul 2012)

The fluval ones are very well constructed and relatively cheap


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jul 2012)

Best fine ended ones you can get on a budget without doubt will be the Aquagro ones.. 

High end quality for around  £10.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jul 2012)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jul 2012)

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/tools/mainte ... ers-(D-615


----------

